# Hee-Hee :)



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Soooo...the animal shelter e-mailed me to ask if we could foster some 6 week old kittens for a couple of weeks until they are ready for adoption. I agreed of course (kittens are *FUN*!) They e-mailed me tonight and said that they have 7 (yes,seven..lol) kittens for me to pick up tomarrow! 
6 are calico and one is a siamese...I can't wait for Todd to meet them..lol :evil: He's going to be in for a bit of a shock..am I a meanie or what :angel:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Eva that is great of you. I love cats too. Just be careful not to overwhelm Todd. Don't allow him to be alone with them in case they piss him off. LOL


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Eva that is great of you. I love cats too. Just be careful not to overwhelm Todd. Don't allow him to be alone with them in case they piss him off. LOL


Lol...luckily he's used to our cat and the other Momma and babies that we fostered over the summer...but there were only three babies last time..he's going to have the tables turned on him with 7 :laugh:
So that no one worries (not sure if we should be more worried about Todd or the Kittens though..lol)Todd is never left alone with the kittens. 
They are safely tucked away upstairs (behind closed door) when we are out of the house.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like fun . Let us know how things go. pics would be good.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

My Molly loves kittens , last year we found a stray under our deck . Kept it the next day until we checked out who might own it and where the mother was. ?Molly had a blast , while I was at work my wife called in hysterics saying they were taking turns chasing one another for an hour straight and then they laid down together to sleep ,there were so tuckered out. We found the owner and needless to say Molly was devastated to lose her new friend. .LOL


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Eva that sounds like such fun. Dave you should adopt one of Eva's little fosters for Molly. LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

you are all pro's at this type of thing, they are lucky to be able to call on you - - and I know your daughter likes it - - good luck! (And have fun Todd)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> OH Eva that sounds like such fun. Dave you should adopt one of Eva's little fosters for Molly. LOL


yeah Luna I wouldn't mind another cat ,we have had three. My wife says we should get another one. Maybe someday.?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Dave, You have three now?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no , we have had three. But they all died. 19 18 17 years of age. Miss em.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry for the disapointment but kitties won't be here until tomarrow...sometime in the AM I think. I took the kids out of town for the day and it just didn't work out for either of us to meet this evening.
The kids and I had a great day though and this gives me the evening to get all of our kitten stuff set up.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

*They're here!*

We've been taken over by kittens..lol
They are getting over URI's and so they will be with us for at least a couple of weeks while they pack on some weight.
Couple of pics to share..I'll post lots more soon


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My, they are beautifully colored! And, is that you, Eva, in the last photo? How's Todd doing with the invasion?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> My, they are beautifully colored! And, is that you, Eva, in the last photo? How's Todd doing with the invasion?


Aren't they adorable 
Yep, is me..w/no makeup and my hair's a mess but the opportunity was too cute to pass up 
Todd's doing great..overwhelmed and hiding in my lap for the most part still but he's started sniffing and licking the babies..they absolutely *LOVE* him..lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what darlings. You should be hav ing a busy couple of weeks. lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aww, Eva, you look so happy there! You've really got sparkles in your eyes, and a happy glow--it is so good to see you looking like that.

As for Todd, you don't have to worry about him getting bored for a couple of weeks, anyway! Ha!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> no , we have had three. But they all died. 19 18 17 years of age. Miss em.


Dave I'm so sorry. They all lived a good long time. What did you feed them? 
Sounds like it is time for another one.

Eva they are just adorable. Love those markings.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah our Siamese was 19 . We fed them a variety of canned foods over the years. Someday we might get another one.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just finished giving the kittens a bath..they had dried snot all over them :bathbaby: but they are all clean and smell like Todd now 
Two of the kittens climbed into the tub on their own and purred all of the way through their baths..three were tolerant and two fought like crazy to get out..luckily I only got a couple of small scratches. Next comes nail clipping  
I have them drying off in the laundry room w/a heater to keep them warm. 
I thought that the blow drier might be too much for them to handle.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Eva they are so cute. Isn't it funny how some of them love baths.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

They are adorable. Kenna looks thrilled.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow Eva! that's a lot of kittens! lol I love the calicos. Are they all calicos and all females, then?

You have such a great smile, Eva! Somehow, I'm not surprised.  Kenna is in kitty heaven!

I took in an orphaned kitten 10 days ago. I THOUGHT she was 6 weeks now, but she seems to be much smaller than yours. Hmmm.... I had a vet tech say she also thought 5-6 weeks, but maybe it's just that she's on the petite side. Here's a photo of little Sophie (that we are NOT supposed to be keeping!) with a remote control to give you an idea.

View attachment 25597


I think she's 6 weeks because of her activity level and strength. The first two days I had her, I thought she was 3-4 weeks old because she was so tiny and wobbled when she walked. I had her weighed at the vets' and she weiged 8/10 of a pound! After two days of eating, snuggling with me for hours and sleeping, Sophie is a kitty that will hop, climb, run, pounce and stalk. She's fearless! lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Awww..what a cutie marj! She looks really tiny 
Our kittens are a lot larger at 6 weeks than our last bunch was but their Momma was only about 4 lbs and so it makes sense that she's have little babies. 
These guys are the sweetest! They love people and follow you like a little flock of ducklings..lol We have 6 calico girls and 1 flamepoint siamese boy.
Todd's finally getting over his fear and is starting to engage them in play but they aren't too fond of his chewing on their heads  
I have more pics to post but have to get them uploaded and sized down..hopefully soon


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Love the babies-I really love cats & kittens-I just could not do what both of you are doing-they would just never leave my house-so have to stick to fostering pupsters. All the kittens are so cute. I sure envy both of you doing what you are doing for these little ones.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The kittens are cute but believe me..they are a handfull..make that two handfulls!
They are still getting over their URI's and so I have been wiping eyes and de-glopping noses every hour on the hour, feeding fingerfuls of Nutrical to the skinniest 4, running humdiifiers in every room, constantly scooping litterboxes (babies were switched cold turkey to Felidae and have the runs *EWW!*) and wiping behinds..ahhh..this is the life..lol :wink:
It'll be worth every second to see them happy and healthy


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, the kittens are so cute and such pretty colors. You and Kenna both had such a happy glow! 

Marj, your little kitten is so cute - wonder if you'll keep her????

Gina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, they're so adorable. What fun you'll have (well, aside from poopy butts, etc.). It's so nice to put a face to you. You're a mighty pretty lady . . . and you look *so* good.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

OMG how freaken cute! Looks like you have your hands full. But you and your daughter (assuming its your daughter... didnt read all the notes) look like your having a gay ol' time. 

Knowing me, I would foster them, but end up falling in love with all of them and keep them!!! So good luck when that time comes. They look like a fun group.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh you have to get these two pics framed! I'm so jealous of your kitty heaven!

View attachment 25620


View attachment 25621


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How cute! I love tortoiseshells....the one with the stripe down the middle of her face reminds me of my Coco.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

These are my first torties..they are cute little buggers and *purr* all of the time 
My favorite petstore..Alpha Pet Supply..donated a bunch of stuff for our babies including a 30 lb box of sample bags of Felidae, nutrical and lots of treats. Every time that I've had a foster cat or dog they jump on the chance to help out. They delivered an entire truckload of supplies to our animal shelter this spring too..they are amazing! 
One of the babies seems to be backsliding in her recovery (her eyes and nose are gooping up again and her breathing is getting raspy) and so I'm keeping a close eye on her but the rest of the bunch are feeling much better already..I'm going to call the shelter to let them know about the sick little one but they don't have the resources to take her to the Vet and so we'll do our best to pull her through


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Eva maybe you vet would be willing to donate time to look at her. I love the good purrers. LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eva, you're a doll! I hope the one is ok.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Our baby girl (Ciera) that's been sick is still hanging in there. I guess that the kittens were on Clavamox for 10 days before we got them and the shelter is worried that our little one may develop Pnemonia. If she gets worse we have to being her in to be put down and so we're trying to support her and boost her immune system.
She hasn't gotten any worse and seems like she's making some improvements and so I'm going to keep at it as long as possible. 
She's still eating and getting around fine on her own..hopefully we'll kick this soon. I hate the idea of her not making it  
The other kitties are doing better. 
Still goopy at times but much more alert and playful than before and eating like Horses..who knew that seven kittens could put away so much food!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sending healing hugs to Ciera!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH Eva I'll add a healing hug for her too. And one for you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How is the little, sick one doing, Eva? I hope things are well. It sounds like you have many hands full with caring for this bunch ! I'm finding it a bit of an effort with only one!! LOL Still not sure about keeping her. It would entail a lot of changes, so we'll likely find her another home in 2-3 weeks....


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

marjrc said:


> How is the little, sick one doing, Eva? I hope things are well. It sounds like you have many hands full with caring for this bunch ! I'm finding it a bit of an effort with only one!! LOL Still not sure about keeping her. It would entail a lot of changes, so we'll likely find her another home in 2-3 weeks....


Ciera is doing much better  
Most of the kittens are still struggling with runny/stuffy noses and so I'm still cleaning faces with warm washcloths and using saline nose drops to help to keep them clear but their eyes are looking clearer and all but one of their tummies are rounding out. 
One little girl's nose (Bella) has been pretty goopy and she's not been eating well (since she can't smell her food) and so I've been feeding her Nutrical twice a day to help give her a boost. 
A word of caution...7 kittens require *a lot *of litterbox changes! :wink:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw Eva you have your hands full and your little box too. LOL I hope they all get better.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, you're an angel for taking such good care of them!!! I hope they feel better.
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

*And then there were 6 *

We had to have Bella PTS today. 
I was gone for the morning (at a class) and came home to find her unresponsive and barely breathing. 
We're all sad but I'm trying to focus on the kittens that are getting better. 
Considering the shape that they came to us in we're lucky that she's the only one that we've lost so far.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Eva, I'm so sorry. How are the kids taking it?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> Oh Eva, I'm so sorry. How are the kids taking it?


I knew that she was going downhill and so I've been trying to prepare them over the past few days..Kenna and Aiden were sad but are handling it pretty well. Aiden keeps saying that he's going to miss her :angel:
My niece is spending the weekend with us and it's been the hardest on her..visit auntie's house,put a kitten to sleep..not exactly what she was expecting. 
The shelter was crazy-busy when we brought her in and so I didn't have a chance to check on the puppy mill dogs but I'm going to try and stop by on monday and see if I can help out after work.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, that's so sad about Bella. I hope the rest of them will be okay.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the little one. 

I can only imagine all the work you are doing with 6. Holy smokes, Sophie is a handful when she's up and about and I'm happy to have only one! lol


----------

